# Vudu and "Disc to Digital" service.



## morfiction (Aug 31, 2012)

I would use the service but I"m not sure it includes special features for movies or subtitles. I am kinda a little deaf so I dont' want to trade-in perfectly good discs and not have these "optional" niceties. I have limited experienced with digital downloads via Playstation Store and have had lousy results.


----------

